# Ever Consider Phillips Hue for haunting?



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Anyone ever consider using a hue system for haunting? I think it would be great if you had some floods you needed bulbs for. Also there's an API so it's possible you can tie into other stuff as well?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSN8DLG...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_5exklwv4ax_b


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That's pretty kewl! Have not tried it, but at that price for a controller and single bulb, it's going to be out of my budget.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

You get three bulbs not one.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I guess I misinterpreted "Philips 431650 Hue Personal Wireless Lighting, Single Bulb, Frustration Free" then... My bad


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's definitely confusing because the description says "single bulb" and the pictures show three in the box.


----------

